
Keep Your Day Job but Everyone Needs a Side Project - aytekin
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/315209
======
smt88
No, they don't. For some people, that time is better spent on their "main
project" \-- family, relationships, etc. Your entire life shouldn't be
slavishly devoted to work.

